# Ad Blocker Help



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I been using Adfree but, notice that its failing to do the job is there one better out there or is there something i can do to stop ads from like angry brids or hanging with friends etc...

Thanks


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

buy the app? Thats prolly your best bet and since adblock has somewhat stopped working ive been buying a lot more apps lately.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Weird you mention this...I just noticed my ad blocker hasn't been working either. I've updated adfree, rebooted, etc, but to no avail.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> buy the app? Thats prolly your best bet and since adblock has somewhat stopped working ive been buying a lot more apps lately.


there are no apps to buy they are free


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> Weird you mention this...I just noticed my ad blocker hasn't been working either. I've updated adfree, rebooted, etc, but to no avail.


same i even tried some other ones and same results


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

no i ment buy the app that has the ad in it


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> no i ment buy the app that has the ad in it


I understand what you meant, but if the app is only available in free verison for example angry birds cant really do much about that


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

babyjake said:


> I understand what you meant, but if the app is only available in free verison for example angry birds cant really do much about that


um angry birds has a paid add free version ....99cents....in the amazon appstore anyway


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

I know this is going to sound ridiculous, but I want my ads back!

I installed adfree a couple weeks ago on my Charge and my TouchPad figuring if I didn't like it I'd just remove it. On black friday I was trying to enter the Zagg iPad2 giveaway and it was blocking the website so I uninstalled Adfree and the website started working, but some of my ads are still gone. I've cleared cache and dalvik and nothing has changed. Any Ideas?


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

What you should have done is use Adfree to revert back to your original hosts file. Reinstalling Adfree and reverting should work.

Otherwise you can open your hosts file in a text editor and see if adfree commented the lines that it added and you can delete those lines.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

ezas said:


> What you should have done is use Adfree to revert back to your original hosts file. Reinstalling Adfree and reverting should work.
> 
> Otherwise you can open your hosts file in a text editor and see if adfree commented the lines that it added and you can delete those lines.


Thanks! It worked.

I guess my feelings are, if you remove an app it should revert everything on uninstall. But...my feelings and the way things work usally don't line up.


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

dewijaro said:


> Thanks! It worked.
> 
> I guess my feelings are, if you remove an app it should revert everything on uninstall. But...my feelings and the way things work usally don't line up.


There are a few apps with this (annoying) behavior. My guess with this app is they don't want to wipe out any changes you might have made manually to the hosts file.


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

ezas said:


> There are a few apps with this (annoying) behavior. My guess with this app is they don't want to wipe out any changes you might have made manually to the hosts file.


I also imagine that a problem is the Android uninstaller doesn't expect behavior which requires root, and thus it can't revert the host file.


----------

